# A Betta Fish Haikus



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Betta Fish In Tanks,
Swimming So Peacfully there,
Betta Fish are great.

Sleeping On A Leaf,
Enjoying the warm water,
betta fish asleep.

Flairing Very Large,
All of his fins are showing,
Scaring others off.

Betta Fish Munching,
Betta Fish Munching On Food,
Betta Fish Now Full.

Now I am finished,
this is the end of the post,
hope you enjoy it!:-D


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Any Thoughts?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I picked number two beacause I like to see my fish at ease and enjoying their home.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

That's my favorite too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like all of them.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Mine is:
Many pretty fish
I pick up a plastic cup
I want that one now


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

betta fish crazy said:


> Mine is:
> Many pretty fish
> I pick up a plastic cup
> I want that one now


 good one lol


----------

